# Fun hunting app/game



## Fantomas318 ツ (Sep 30, 2014)

Hio all hunters!
Anyone know any good and fun hunting app/game?

//Thx for suggestions.

...Also, how can I upload a profile pic?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: I'm no help on the app.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## Fantomas318 ツ (Sep 30, 2014)

fr3db3ar said:


> :welcome: I'm no help on the app.


Thx!
Were can I upload profile pic then?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

as fr3d said :welcome:

as for a profile pic

place your pointer over your screen name in upper right corner

a drop down menu will drop down

then click on "my profile"

then place pointer over the avatar on left side and it should say change,then click it and change it


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No Fun And Games Here...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> as fr3d said :welcome:
> 
> as for a profile pic
> 
> ...


Be sure to click" save changes" in the box at the bottom. If you have further issues contact me by PM and I'll figure it out for you......or scratch my head in confusion.......

And welcome to the forum !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> .or scratch my head in confusion.......


the older i get,the more i find myself doing that lol :doh:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks SGB, I was beging to think I was the only one that had that problem. Now I see there are at least three of us. lol


----------

